
Ask HN: Why developers use admin panel templates? - mrholek
I&#x27;m trying to figure out why so many developers use admin panel templates. What&#x27;s their motivation, and how templates solve their problems.
======
icedchai
Because many of us aren't designers, but we do want something that looks
decent. We also don't want to spend a lot of time on it. And if we are working
with a designer, they are focusing on the front end app, not the admin side.

------
billconan
I need a ui for an internal tool and don't want to start from scratch

